# urquattro owners/admirers UNITE!



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Love your quattro? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pissed becuase they don't have many parts for them? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Let the suits know what's on your mind.
For example 
*Greetings,
I'm deeply concerned with the lack of parts avalibility for my beloved 1985 Audi quattro.
The following parts are NLA from Audi/anyone, yet these are required to maintain a safe, operating automobile.
-early cars sway bar bushings
- dashboards and center console, early style
- diff lock panels
- early ball joints
- headlight surrounds
- radio antenna
- WOT/idle switches
- Bowden cable
- twin rear brake cables, early style
- rear view mirror, interior
- expansion tank, early style
- exhaust manifold, single part
- window and mirror switches
I find it sadly ironic that you feature the exact model car I own (in rally form) in your commercials for the new models, yet parts support is very, very limited.
BMW, Mercedes, and Porsche all have very extensive parts support for thier classic cars.
I beg that Audi joins in.
Regards,
Joe Hevner*
Linky
http://www.audiusa.com/feedbac....html
If you want to just cut, and paste my message to them, and add your name.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urquattro owners/admirers UNITE! (Sepp)*

Thier reply......
"Thank you for contacting Audi of America. 
We regret that we do not have parts information or technical assistance at this location. For information specific to your Audi, we recommend the following information source:
For replacement parts, please visit your Audi dealer or contact Shokan at (800) 255-2834. Shokan is an independent parts outlet that offers a wide range of new, used and remanufactured parts for 1979 through current Audi models. Their business hours are 8 a.m. to 6 p.m. EST, Monday through Friday.
Contact Resolve, 800-544-8021, the authorized supplier of service manuals, owner's manuals, troubleshooting guides, and technical service bulletins for Audi of America. You can shop their lists of available publications and order online through their website: http://www.audi.ddsltd.com. 

We hope you find this information helpful. If we can be of any further assistance, please contact us again..
Evelyn
AudiTalk"


----------



## JettaSTR4 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: urquattro owners/admirers UNITE! (Sepp)*

whats a Bowden cable?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urquattro owners/admirers UNITE! (JettaSTR4)*

A differental locking cable that actuates the mechanisim.
See part#'s 20, and 22 in category # 3.
linky. 
http://www.elektro.com/~audi/F...GE!A1


_Modified by Sepp at 5:31 PM 7-2-2006_


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: urquattro owners/admirers UNITE! (Sepp)*

What do you suggest we do to make Audi understand that these things are needed still?


----------



## onward (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: urquattro owners/admirers UNITE! (84cgtturbo)*

Something is happening (albeit slowly) with the Audi Club international.http://www.audi-club-internati...ite=1
They have a parts shop online, but it's still in german and I don't think you can buy anything yet: http://e-teile.audi-club-inter...ite=0
From the FAQ: 
_Quote »_What is the ACI doing about the subject of parts?
A special team in the ACI has been working on this matter since summer 2003. This team is working very closely with those responsible at AUDI AG in order to achieve results in all areas. The matters being dealt with include securing the availability of parts, stock and tools and reproduction.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urquattro owners/admirers UNITE! (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_What do you suggest we do to make Audi understand that these things are needed still?









I remind them every few months, or so that I still own, and love my car.
Also the fact that I drive it every day.
I like to remind them of the historical significance of the car for Audi, and that there are other owners in the same mind-set as I.
And to wrap things up, I state to them, if they treat customers like this, what are the chances of getting parts when I need them for a *NEW* Audi, many years down the road???
It can't do any harm.... And at least they know that there is a call for this type of thing.
And thet people give a shih about holding on to thier cars for longer then 10 years.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urquattro owners/admirers UNITE! (Sepp)*

*UPDATE!!!!
Word is.....
Audi is no longer supporting the urquattro, so they will not sell parts at the dealerships. All current parts in inventory will be sold off.

FUC*!!!!!!*

My response.
"There's a rumor going around that Audi plans on not supporting the quattros any more....

I.E. No more parts from the dealers?????

Please say it isn't so.
And, no. Shokan can't get every part I need for my car.
You can."


_Modified by Sepp at 2:53 AM 7-19-2006_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: urquattro owners/admirers UNITE! (Sepp)*

This makes me sad


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: urquattro owners/admirers UNITE! (PerL)*

this would be nice..........
Audi... where are you.


----------

